# The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS.



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

trying to get a thread where people can post misc. bagged and unibodied dropped CARS..strictly cars..european,foreign,domestic,v.i.p's...that inspire stances or just lays hard NO TRUCKS<< this is debatable modded mounts, raised towers...whatever...shots from the outside..i'll start


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (crippled4life)*

good thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ill post up a few when i get around to it\
but def a good thread


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (MikeSc0tt)*









not unitbody
Edit... technically it is.... sorta but id call it quasi unitbody


_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 8:18 AM 6-25-2008_


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (From 2 to 5)*

not unitbody
Edit... technically it is.... sorta but id call it quasi unitbody

_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 8:18 AM 6-25-2008_[/QUOTE]
thats why it says its debatable..therefore it counts and is why it is posted..
80 people have looked at this thread and nobody has pics of bagged cars in there photo library


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

that ls


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*

Well, my car is unibody and it's pretty low.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

The gold C-Class is on Hydro's. Here is my Q


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (MikeSc0tt)*

this ran has me motivated to get air for mine. 
























turns out the dude is selling his air setup...any of you guys know much about G.A.S? german airride systems...


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (dt83aw)*

I might as well get in on this. 
It'll be on the road someday.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (joezeeuw)*

thats badass! finish it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (dt83aw)*

keep em coming..
here are a few more







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_The gold C-Class is on Hydro's. 


x2 ive seen it at lots of meets around here


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

New pic rolling.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

watching this.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

why another pic thread, just rename the other one to bagged pic thread.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_why another pic thread, just rename the other one to bagged pic thread. 

sigh....... and you still cant read. this is for UNIT BODY and CARS only. granted theres a caddy/rabbit truck there but the rest is all unit body and cars only.
go paint something blue


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_this ran has me motivated to get air for mine. 
























turns out the dude is selling his air setup...any of you guys know much about G.A.S? german airride systems...

what wheels are these? They look bad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. ([email protected])*

They're Intro's.
Someday I might actually get a set of them...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah Intro Radicalis. I was going to order Pentia's. But I might rethink my chioce.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
what wheels are these? They look bad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

dudes selling them. twenteeeeees.
parting out the whole thing. offered me his air setup. but even though its nearer and made for a touran already, i will still save like 30% getting the stuff from AAC.
edit...apology for going off topic.


_Modified by dt83aw at 12:11 AM 7-3-2008_


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (crippled4life)*


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (Boosted20th2886)*

the squarebacks negative camber is nasty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (crippled4life)*


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (moacur)*

^^^^the offset of those wheels are sick!


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (crippled4life)*


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_

















That is the coolest car I have ever seen.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
That is the coolest car I have ever seen.

x2 I have allways wanted a DMC. I didnt know they made ground effects for them though


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_^^^^the offset of those wheels are sick!

Custom 6" HRE lips


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (moacur)*


----------



## Ge-off (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (hellaSmoked)*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Benz looks badass!
Did you have to do any chassis mods to get it that low? What setup is in there? I am trying to bag mine right now and I want it that low!


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (Ge-off)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ge-off* »_^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Benz looks badass!
Did you have to do any chassis mods to get it that low? What setup is in there? I am trying to bag mine right now and I want it that low!

which one are u talking about? the ground to metal one has a profile on streetsource...i think his name is teabaggin...not exactly sure...and i think he sold it.


----------



## JIZNAY (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (crippled4life)*

good runnin into ya in Fishtown-I'll drop ya a line b4 the 28th...


----------



## Ge-off (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (JIZNAY)*

I was talking about the white one but the bare metal one is cool. I found his profile and pics on streetsource and there isn't a single picture of the suspension or any info on it. I guess he sold the car in January. Any info on the white one?


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (Ge-off)*

don't know who owns this but its pretty ballin


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (crippled4life)*


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (dymer)*

ahhh sh!t dymer came with it on that....dope


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (crippled4life)*





























holy mother of Moses!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_this ran has me motivated to get air for mine. 
























turns out the dude is selling his air setup...any of you guys know much about G.A.S? german airride systems...

Matt you are a wanker! I am now looking into putting air ride on the Eurovan.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_









Is that a b8 A4?


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_
Matt you are a wanker! I am now looking into putting air ride on the Eurovan.

haha! DO IT!!!! you got til next may.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (dt83aw)*

This is owned by an Edition38 member in the UK


----------



## mat3 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (Phunkshon)*

The new audi A4 (all of them are from Belgium and cleaned.be members







)
Nr1









Nr2

















Nr3


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

damn thats sick


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Is that a b8 A4?

Indeed


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_
Indeed









DO WANT!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_
haha! DO IT!!!! you got til next may. 

Sounds like both the van and the beetle will be a "work in progress" for next show season!


----------



## BaggedMK3jetta (Jan 30, 2008)

here is mine, not as nice as the others posted, bagged it late 06, never new this section of the forum was here.
























thats about all I will post of it, you guys would flame me if you seen more of it, the car was built as an exreme car audio car, the car probably wighs around 8 thousand pounds fully loaded maybee more I have yet to wieght the car.
though after doing this, I am gonna find me another MKIII jetta for a daily car and make the bish lay on the ground
thanks for looking


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Me


----------



## ZakuII (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (BaggedMK3jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BaggedMK3jetta* »_










MOARRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!

are those corrado wheels?


----------



## Ge-off (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (ZakuII)*

Just finished yesterday....


















_Modified by Ge-off at 8:39 AM 8-4-2008_


----------



## BaggedMK3jetta (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: (ZakuII)*

















I have no Idea about the wheels, my buddy gave them to me.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (BaggedMK3jetta)*

Keeping an eye on this one... That GTI at the top of this page with the audi handles all around is badass.


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (dmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_Keeping an eye on this one... That GTI at the top of this page with the audi handles all around is badass.

Gary_B is the man


----------



## moder13 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (BaggedMK3jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BaggedMK3jetta* »_
















I have no Idea about the wheels, my buddy gave them to me.

get that front lower. i was way lower than that on coils. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_I might as well get in on this. 
It'll be on the road someday.










didnt you have this at chilliefest ths summer?
i have the green mk4 jetta that was at the other end of the lot on air.


----------



## Jerkob (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (wishihada18t)*


----------



## Jerkob (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (Jerkob)*

more...













































































_Modified by Jerkob at 2:30 AM 1-2-2009_


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (Jerkob)*

back from the dead...


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (crippled4life)*


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: The unOFFICIAL unibodied and bagged car PICS. (crippled4life)*


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------

